# Cooking Chicken



## ManInBlack (Mar 1, 2011)

Whats up guys? Hey I was curious as to how some of you grill/season your chicken breasts. I am looking for some variety seeing as I eat TONS of chicken. 

Things I typically use to name a few:

Worshteshire (however you spell it)
Dale's steak sauce (good on chicken, too)
Lawry's seasoned salt
Beer can chicken seasoning


----------



## MDR (Mar 1, 2011)

The main issue with the pre-made seasonings is sodium content.  I put together my own to save money, and it has no sodium.  Tastes much like Mrs. Dash.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah man I definitely hear what you are saying about the sodium. I buy the kinds that are reduced sodium and stuff like that. Other suggestions would be greatly received though


----------



## Hubauer (Mar 1, 2011)

Hmmmm.... for bulking? 
When bulking, I frequently marinade chicken in Teriyaki sauce, but I water it down because of the sugars and sodium. So, if you marinade the chicken overnight, add some garlic, a little salt, and sesame seeds over brown rice, you've got a darn good meal!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 1, 2011)

I have the most boring chicken routine.  One day I use flavor glow, the next I use sweet baby rays and round and round and round I go.  I need this thread as bad as you MIB


----------



## MDR (Mar 1, 2011)

As far as something you can buy at the store, Mrs. Dash is a good sodium free option.  There are a number of other good mixes on the market.  Google online, and you will find a ton of good recipes to make your own.  I'm too cheap to buy it at the store.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 1, 2011)

dash sodiu free, bbq sauce diluted with apple vinager


----------



## x~factor (Mar 1, 2011)

Clean with vinegar.
Marinate with salt, pepper, "adobo" powder, and honey mustard.
Cook with low fire on grill pan.

Pretty simple coz I don't normally cook. 

This taste really good with baked potato or garden salad. Not so much with white rice.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 1, 2011)

Whats ADOBO ??


----------



## nononsensemuscle (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm lazy so I do it the easiest ways possibly.  If I have the time I either just throw it in the crockpot with some BBQ sauce and shred it up (nice pot of shredded BBQ chicken). If I need it right away then I just throw it on the foreman grill and it's ready in minutes.  Easy does it for me!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 2, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Whats ADOBO ??



It's a seasoning. It's pretty good to. It works great on any kind of meat really.

I mostly use pepper and a George Foreman grille.


----------



## jimm (Mar 2, 2011)

Kung po sause! sum tasty stuff!


----------



## jagbender (Mar 2, 2011)

My favorite marinade

3 T natty Peanut butter
2-3 T low sodium soy sauce 
2-3 cloves garlice minced fine
1 T vingar
1 t Sarancha hot chili sauce 
1 t ground chili in oil 
1 t ground chili and garlic in water All available @ wally world in the ethnic section
1 t sesame oil 
2 T honey or Agave Nector 
stir all this together and if too thick add a little water. Place your chicken in a zip top bag and marinate at least 24 hours. 

Cook it on the grill

adjust chili sauces to your taste 

Keep the left over marinate in the freezer.

Enjoy


----------



## jagbender (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/s...id=Shopping_Feed_Products_Google_Free_Listing

wally world has that too


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 2, 2011)

I eat chicken primarily for lunch at work and when I do its cooked on the Foreman.   I'll dust the breasts with Emeril's Essence then eat the chicken with BBQ sauce.


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Cut into one inch pieces and pan fried with evoo, Worcestershire, and minced garlic.  Let the oil burn off and sear chicken before serving.  Super quick and fuggin tasty.  Lot of sodium though.


----------



## metalmayhem (Mar 4, 2011)

I buy the bone-in half chicken breast put them in a pot with water, little salt pepper garlic, boil for an hour. Shred it up and make chicken soft tacos on corn tortillas. Good stuff.


----------



## jimm (Mar 4, 2011)

On the whole chicken thing can u have too much of a good thing i mean im lucky in the sense that i love chicken! but today ive eaten about 6 chicken breast haha


----------



## ATyler (Mar 4, 2011)

When im short on time I like to pick up a bottle of KC Masterpiece Caribeean Jerk marinade on the grocery store. Its really easy and delicous


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 4, 2011)

right on, all good replies. thanks bros repped


----------



## ATyler (Mar 4, 2011)

no prob im actually just getting ready to cook a few breasts with caribeean jerk


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Mar 4, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Clean with vinegar.
> Marinate with salt, pepper, "adobo" powder, and honey mustard.
> Cook with low fire on grill pan.
> 
> ...



Love me some Adobo.  I use that, creole, or Mrs. Dash chipotle seasoning.  Marinating with light salad dressings is good too.  Just find a dressing you like.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 12, 2011)

Why are you so afraid of sodium.  Use sea salt!!!

If you are not a competitor and you drink enough water and eat healthy then you shouldn't be so concerned about sodium.

I just grilled a whole chicken tonight.  I brined it in 1 C of sea salt with other stuff, then seasoned it with sea salt before I put it on the grill and I do stuff like this very often, hell I can't live without my sea salt.  My blood pressure last week was 108/67.  Don't worry about the sodium if you don't need to


----------



## eljibarito (Mar 12, 2011)

I love adding my adobo while I cook on the foreman grill.

There is a you tube video of a interview of Kai in his kitchen and he had adobo on his fridge.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2011)

Jodi said:


> Why are you so afraid of sodium. Use sea salt!!!


 
smart girl 

Sea-salt, olive oil, lime juice, crushed garlic, pepper, chilli - marinde for 1-2 hrs


----------



## colorado (Mar 13, 2011)

Mmm


----------



## Rockstarz (Mar 13, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> smart girl
> 
> Sea-salt, olive oil, lime juice, crushed garlic, pepper, chilli - marinde for 1-2 hrs


 
This sounds real good....How much of each?


----------



## FernAssard (Mar 13, 2011)

I suck as seasoning.  I use Adobo and I boil all my chicken


----------



## x~factor (Mar 13, 2011)

Dinner is served.


----------



## MDR (Mar 13, 2011)

Jodi said:


> Why are you so afraid of sodium.  Use sea salt!!!
> 
> If you are not a competitor and you drink enough water and eat healthy then you shouldn't be so concerned about sodium.
> 
> I just grilled a whole chicken tonight.  I brined it in 1 C of sea salt with other stuff, then seasoned it with sea salt before I put it on the grill and I do stuff like this very often, hell I can't live without my sea salt.  My blood pressure last week was 108/67.  Don't worry about the sodium if you don't need to



Sodium makes me bloat, and I personally have issues with hypertension, despite a healthy diet and BF % under 10.   So health wise and otherwise, sodium is a no-no for me.  Sea-salt has pretty much the same sodium content as table salt.


----------



## chevyman (Mar 13, 2011)

I use alot of the stuff already mentioned but I like this stuff too..


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 14, 2011)

This turned out to be a great thread. You MF'ers know how to cook some chicken I tell ya what!!


----------



## jagbender (Mar 14, 2011)

colorado said:


> Mmm


 

Good stuff there, adds some heat!


----------



## jagbender (Mar 14, 2011)

chevyman said:


> I use alot of the stuff already mentioned but I like this stuff too..


 

Looks good where do you buy it?


----------



## chevyman (Mar 15, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Looks good where do you buy it?


 
Winn Dixie here has it, as well as our local neigborhood grocery. I don't remember if Wally world sells it but it is likely. It comes in a low salt version as well. I believe that can is blue.


----------



## Swedeheart (Mar 16, 2011)

Great thread I was just looking for some ideas to cook chicken. Mine is so boring and gets old fast. I usually just cook it plain and then add sea salt or dip it in mustard or waldens farms sauces.


----------

